# Craftsman 536.906001 - Drivetrain Roller Chain lever and pin assy reinstall



## Phil R (Jan 2, 2012)

Folks,

I've found helpful info in the forum and am very appreciative for manuals provided by HCBPH. Photos from Jengele suggest I'm close. Here's my challenge:

Model is Craftsman 7 hp/24 inch, Model 536.906001. The Roller chain that drives the wheels on the right side (standing behind the blower) has a pin and lever assembly. I have enough pieces, but cannot quite get the pieces aligned. I believe this is a guide. Attached pictures w/caption indicate what I am trying to do. Sears Illustrated Parts Breakdown has the part identified, but clarity of the image and the exploded view haven't made it simple enough for me to figure out.

Again, thanks for the crosstalk that has helped so far and in advance thanks for anything else,

Phil R


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Chain adjustment*

Phil

Here's a picture of mine that may show a little more:









The sprocket I'm referencing is just barely visible over the chain on the left, it's something like a 6 point sprocket IIRC.

There's a slotted opening in the side of the chassis. There's the sprocket that bolts through there and the sprocket rides on the top of the chain to take up some of the slack. On this one the friction disc assembly moves when you engage or disengage the drive, so a little more slack occurs when it moves forward. This sprocket is static on this snowblower so if everything is in adjustment, it should be ok. Jenegle's was on a swingarm with a spring so it should do better keeping the chain taunt than this setup would do. Then again, whatever works is the way to go.

IIRC Jim (Jengle) was considering changing his to something like this instead of what you have. I have not seen one, but from what I understand it's just a lever mechanism with spring and sprocket that is supposed to be able to take up the slack when the drive is engaged or disengaged. It might not even be required if you chain doesn't have too much slack in it while in gear but I can't say either way on that.

Hope that helps.


----------

